# Recumbent bike.



## th62 (Jul 7, 2018)

I thought any cyclists among you might be interested in my latest build, a recumbent cycle. The main frame is made of 30x1.5nn RHS and 35x19mm RHS for the rear forks. Headstock is three piece: 35x2mm RHS with 40mm round stock welded both ends and turned down to take bearing cups. The front forks will be replaced as soon as I can find a 20" fork with disk brake mounts. Shimano Deore components are used throughout except for the hydraulic disk brakes witch are Tektro. I had to cut out a section from the right side fork and weld a shaped piece in it's stead for chain clearance. Handle bars and stem are one piece and mated to the headstock tube via a clamp made of a larger piece of tube, slit through it's length and with a threaded bush welded one side and through hole bush on the other.

The seat is 3mm aluminiumbent and twisted to shape, yet to be covered with yoga mat. The back support post is welded up sections of RHS to approximate the shape of my back. To get the shape right, I sat on the ground with a back support and got the wife to follow my back shape with a sharpie, then transferred that to the bench and cut ant welded pieces to approximate the curves.

Chain idlers are turned from Delrin with 26x8m bearings either side. I think there is around 21/2 chains for the drivetrain.

I still have a little work to do: seat padding, paint, rear rack and side stand. As it is it rides nicely and is extremely comfortable, so much so, I may not need padding on the seat.

Previously I've built three trikes, this will be my third two wheeler.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice Job! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## th62 (Jul 18, 2018)

A set of 20" forks arrived a few days ago; just have to order a dick brake hub, some spokes and a rim, then lace the wheel.   Unfortunately, I had a lung biopsy a couple of days ago, so I'm not up to it at present, sick as a dog.   Bought some nice metalic silver laquer on the way home for the frame and handlebars, the forks I think I'll leave black and the ally seat I'll also paint black and cover with some gray cushioning the wife bought for me.

Originally I made the frame for 700c wheels but found this old bloke had trouble lifting his leg so high.   Tried it twice:   first time fell off and put a huge gash in my calf, second time my head head the colourbond fence, severely denting it and putting a nice lump on my head. 

The 20" wheel and fork lowers the seat sufficiently for me to get on without hurting myself.   Getting off is another matter, so much so I'm now starting on another trike (tadpole).

I have severe, untreatable, PsA and have largely lost the use of my hands and arms, can't use hammers, screwdrivers, clamps and so on anymore, can't put any pressure on my hands, so can't ride a bike, hence the recumbent!.   Not being able to put any pressure on my hands results in lots of falls and injuries now, probably be the end of me I think, either that or cancer, find out next week..   But until that time comes I'm building these recumbents so I can exercise a little.  

Being so encumbered with this filthy condition makes working in the workshop very painful, my welding is so bad now I have to grind them all to make them presentable.

I'm pretty sure life wasn't meant to be this ****ty!


----------



## th62 (Jul 25, 2018)

th62 said:


> A set of 20" forks arrived a few days ago; just have to order a dick brake hub, some spokes and a rim, then lace the wheel.   Unfortunately, I had a lung biopsy a couple of days ago, so I'm not up to it at present, sick as a dog.   Bought some nice metalic silver laquer on the way home for the frame and handlebars, the forks I think I'll leave black and the ally seat I'll also paint black and cover with some gray cushioning the wife bought for me.
> 
> Originally I made the frame for 700c wheels but found this old bloke had trouble lifting his leg so high.   Tried it twice:   first time fell off and put a huge gash in my calf, second time my head head the colourbond fence, severely denting it and putting a nice lump on my head.
> 
> ...



All finished bar the painting.   That's as far as I go though, keep falling off the damn thing.   New project:   another recumbent trike.


----------



## Alan H. (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the photos and details! I'm a former cyclist and enjoy seeing this. Nice job! 

I'm now looking at Catrike recumbents. How bout some details of the trikes you have built?


----------

